# Schraubkranz Kassette SHIMANO MF-TZ21 7-fach *neu*



## resoling (17. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190491487812&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

